# Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!



## Motorola (19. März 2006)

Ich habe mich gefreut das das Eis weg geht. Jetzt habe ich gesehen das der ganze Weiher voll mit Algen ist L. Ich weiß nicht wieso das jetzt so ist. Es sind zur Zeit keine Fische drin. Letztes Jahr wo noch welche drin wahren wahr es nicht ganz so Extrem. Nun ja ich möchte dort heuer Forellen einsetzten. Aber wen da solche Algen drin sind möchte ich es denen nicht antun. Was kann ich dagegen machen?



Hier in paar Bilder. (Nur Handydigicam) (Mann muss angemeldet sein damit man die Bilder sieht!)


----------



## igler (19. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Ist ja echt heftig,sieht so aus als ob das Wasser umgekippt ist, mein Vorschlag wäre das Gewässer sofort abzulassen, trockenlegen, etwas Frost haben wir ja noch also kann der Teich durchfrieren und dann würde ich kalken,so ein Problem hatte hier einer bei mir in der Nähe auch, der hat daß so gemacht wie beschrieben, zwar war nach der Aktion nicht alles weg aber deutlich besser.Die Ursache würde mich aber interresieren,ist da was mit dem Zulauf in den Teich gekommen?So wie das aussieht sind Felder um den Teich,villeicht davon,hoffe daß du dieses in den Griff bekommst.


----------



## Knispel (20. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Wenn ich die Felder umzu so sehe, wirst du einen gewaltigen Nährstoffeintrag über Dünger im Wasser haben. denn ist es kein Wunder, dass du eine Algenzucht hast. Wasser abpumpen , damit die Nährstoffe entfernt werden. Aber wenn die Felder gedüngt werden, hast du das gleiche Problem wieder.


----------



## Motorola (20. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Das mit dem Ablaßen ist so ein ding. Das kann man jetzt nicht machen. Den der Teich hat kein Mönch. Den Weiher haben wir letzten herbst leer gemacht. Wir haben das mit ner Pumpe gemacht! D.h jetzt sind gar keine Fische mehr drin. Und um den Weiher ist ne Wiese. Bis zum nächsten fält sind es ca. 400 Meter. Also kann da nichts pasierten.

Was könnte ich den jetzt machen?  Wen das Eiß komplett weg ist dann nehme ich mal die Algen von der oberfläche weg.


----------



## igler (20. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Habe im Buch nachgechaut also solche Symptome kommen von Überdüngung oder Güllewasser, wenn du in dem Teich Forellen haben willst muß doch ein Zulauf vorhanden sein also wird wohl irgendwo auf dem Weg zum Teich irgend etwas passieren was diese Misere auslöst.Mir ist gerade was eingefallen, habe mal vor Jahren einen Teich übernohmen der hatte so 450qm und da war es so daß da auch solche Algenteppiche und anderes Gedüns vom Grund zur Oberfläche kammen, das kamm davon das das Laub und andere organische Stoffe nie entfehrnt worden sind, habe 2 Jahre gebraucht um alles mit dem Kescher rauszuholen, dann war alles weg,so extrem wie bei dir war es aber nicht, ich würde schon den Teich leeren, auch mit einer Pumpe und dann würde ich auf jeden Fall Kalken(CaO Calciumoxid) Brantkalk.Rechne: Bei Desinfektion und Mineralisierung des Bodens 2000-3000 KG pro ha.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das die beste Lösung. 
MfG

Meine Homepage http://www.forellenteich.homepage.t-online.de


----------



## igler (20. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Wo Ist Mein Text (vierter Beitrag)????


----------



## charly151 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

@Motorola
sieht definitiv nach erhöhtem Nährstoffeintrag aus.
Wenn es nicht vom Acker kommt wie Du sagst (kann ich mir bei 400m 
Abstand auch nicht vorstellen), kann es sein das beim früheren Besatz
kräftig zugefüttert wurde ?

Gruß Charly #h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

ist der Weise Eimer in einem der Bilder ein Eigenbau-Futterspender!?


----------



## bernie1 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Ein wesentlicher steuernder Faktor für den Aufbau dieses Nahrungsnetzes ist der Nährstoffvorrat

im See. Für Algen sind dabei vor allem Stickstoff und Phosphor von Bedeutung. In den Seen Schleswig-Holsteins ist das Wachstum in der Regel über den Phosphor limitiert, da die zu Algenblüten führenden Cyanobakterien (Blaualgen) zum Teil Stickstoff auch aus der Luft aufnehmen können, um ihren Bedarf zu decken (Stickstofffixierer). Stickstoff ist leicht wasserlöslich und gelangt somit schneller und auch in größeren Mengen über das Grundwasser in die Gewässer.
Phosphor dagegen wird, da er im Boden in schwer wasserlöslichen Verbindungen vorliegt, mit Bodenabschwemmungen aus dem Einzugsgebiet transportiert.
Durch die Intensivierung der Landwirtschaft und zunehmende Abwassermengen in der Vergangenheit ist der Nährstoffgehalt in vielen Seen heute so hoch, daß überreiches Wachstum möglich geworden ist. In der Folge führt der Abbau des im See produzierten Materials häufig zu Sauerstoffmangel im Tiefenwasser. Dadurch kommt es zur Rücklösung von Phosphor aus dem Sediment,
das als Nährstoff wieder verfügbar wird. Es findet eine sogenannte interne Düngung statt.
Zitat aus:​ 
related:http://www.umwelt.schleswig-holstein.de/servlet/is/23437/Integr_Seen-Schutzkonzept.pdf

Petri Heil
Bernie1​


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Servus,

@ Bernie:
nettes Zitat - leider geht es hier nicht um einen der großen glazialen Seen aus SH, sondern um einen Teich. Völlig andere Problemdarstellung...


@ Motorola:
Wiese? Bist DU sicher, dass das im Hintergrund kein Grünland ist (sieht aus als wär es abgeschleppt)? Der Unterschied liegt darin, das Grünland bewirtschaftet und eben auch gedüngt wird...|rolleyes
Bei den Algen auf den Bildern handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um eine Fadenalgenart, die durch überreiche Nährstoffverhältnisse entsteht.

Wenn dem so ist (vermutlich) haben nahezu alle hier recht: Problem ist die Menge an Nährstoffen in Deinem Tümpel.

Kurzfristig wird es reichen, wenn Du sämtliche Algen aus dem Teich holst (Rechen bauen) und das ganze mal 2 Wochen mit ner Plane abdeckst: Kein Licht -> keine Pflanzen! Anschließend ein paar Rotfedern oder sogar Graskarpfen, die sich um die nachwachsenden Algen kümmern sollten! Zum Sommer hin werden die Fadenalgen natürlicherweise etwas nachlassen.
Die von *igler* angesprochene Lösung (ablassen, ausbaggern, kalken) ist sehr funktionell, keine Frage - aber eben auch sehr aufwendig.

Um langfristig was gegen die Fadenalgen zu unternehmen, wäre es wichtig die Einleitungen zu reduzieren/ kontrollieren: Düngung im direkten Umfeld, Futtermenge, etc. Beispielsweise könntest Du einen Röhrichtgürtel pflanzen: Der hilft eutrophe Einleitungen aus dem Umfeld (z.B. Düngung) zu reduzieren.


----------



## bernie1 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*



			
				FoolishFarmer schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> @ Bernie:
> nettes Zitat - leider geht es hier nicht um einen der großen glazialen Seen aus SH, sondern um einen Teich. Völlig andere Problemdarstellung...
> ...


 
Klick auf den Link
dann ists egal ob Teich, Weiher oder See in SH.
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## charly151 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

@bernie
habe auf den link geklickt, ist ganz schön umfangreich.
Vieleicht kannste mal genauere angaben machen wo man zu 
dem Problem von Motorala was findet.
Wenn ich die Bilder vom Teich sehe kann der nicht sehr groß sein,
und leider fehlen genauere Angaben über Gewässergröße, Tiefe,
früheren Fischbesatz, Zufütterung ja oder nein, Wasserzulauf ja oder nein etc...
Wir sind hier alle nur am spekulieren, vieleicht kann Motorola
ja mal seine Angaben ein bisschen genauer darstellen.
Bei der von mir angenommenen Teichgröße, kann ich nur sagen das man
jeden Teich ganz schnell aus seinem biologischem Gleichgewicht bringen
kann (ob aus Selbstverschulden oder Fremdeintrag mag dahingestellt sein).
Egal in welchem Bundesland der liegt.

Gruß Charly|wavey:


----------



## esox_105 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*



> Das mit dem Ablaßen ist so ein ding. Das kann man jetzt nicht machen. Den der Teich hat kein Mönch. Den Weiher haben wir letzten herbst leer gemacht. Wir haben das mit ner Pumpe gemacht!


 

Ich denke mal das ein erhöhter Nährstoffeintrag in den Teich durch die oberen Grundwasserschichten zu erklären ist, wovon mache nur 50 - 80 cm unter der Erdoberfläche verlaufen. Und gerade diese so genannte Oberflächenwasser ist sehr nährstoffhaltig.


----------



## charly151 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal das ein erhöhter Nährstoffeintrag in den Teich durch die oberen Grundwasserschichten zu erklären ist, wovon mache nur 50 - 80 cm unter der Erdoberfläche verlaufen. Und gerade diese so genannte Oberflächenwasser ist sehr nährstoffhaltig.


 
Is Korrekt!
Aber woher weißte das  sogenanntes Schichtenwasser in den Teich läuft??
Der einzigste der es wissen könnte schreibt dazu nix.


----------



## esox_105 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*



			
				charly151 schrieb:
			
		

> Is Korrekt!
> Aber woher weißte das sogenanntes Schichtenwasser in den Teich läuft??
> Der einzigste der es wissen könnte schreibt dazu nix.


 

Es wurde ja schon geschrieben daß der Teich keinen Mönch, also keinen Ablauf hat. Logischerweise hat er dann auch keinen Zulauf, denn sonst würde der Teich ja überlaufen.

Also kann der Teich ja nur durch Grund,- bzw. Oberflächenwasser gespeist werden  .


----------



## charly151 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde ja schon geschrieben daß der Teich keinen Mönch, also keinen Ablauf hat. Logischerweise hat er dann auch keinen Zulauf, denn sonst würde der Teich ja überlaufen.
> 
> Also kann der Teich ja nur durch Grund,- bzw. Oberflächenwasser gespeist werden  .


 
Is nich logisch, ein Mönch dient dazu einen Teich zu entleeren also
das Wasser an der tiefsten Stelle abzuleiten.
Hat der Teich keinen Mönch kann mann das zulaufende Wasser auch
über eine Rinne o.ä. an der Oberfläche ablaufen lassen.

Gruß Charly


----------



## bernie1 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Hier noch ein Link über Wasser usw.

http://groups.msn.com./ewaldsee/httpwwwwasserwissendeabwasserlexikonsseehtm.msnw

Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Bevor ihr euch näher mit Wasserkreisläufen, Grundwässern oder auch organischer Chemie auseinandersetzt... |rolleyes 

@ bernie:
Der Link ist gut und schön und richtig, aber hier bringt der nicht das geringste, denn es geht um natürliche Gewässer - nicht um Wirtschaftsgewässer (oder Gartenteiche)! Ich beschäftige mich beruflich u.a. mit dem, was man auch in dem Link lesen kann - das bringt hier aber nichts.

Um irgendeine Aussage bezüglich des Nährstoffgehaltes des Grundwassers zu machen müsste man die umliegenden Bodenarten und -typen, Nutzungsflächen, Altlasten, Einleiter, etc. kennen. Das übersteigt eindeutig den Horizont der meisten hier und eben auch den Kosten-/Nutzen-Aufwand.
Oberflächenwasser ist alles Wasser was eben über der Oberfläche ist (Seen, Teiche, Tümpel, Weiher, Talsperren, Flüsse, Meere, etc. - vgl. auch WRRL) und hat nix mit dem Grundwasser zu tun - sorry! |uhoh: 
Und nur weil ein Teich keinen Zu- oder Ablauf hat, muss der nicht grundwasserdurchflutet sein. Auf guten Stauböden mit Tonschichten hält sich so ein Teich u.U. auch rein durch Niederschlagswasser!


Bei dem auf den Bildern zu sehenden Problem handelt es sich ja eher um einen Gartenteich und die handelsüblichen Probleme. Hier ist definitiv der Nährstoffeintrag zu hoch und zwar soviel zu hoch, wie es natürlicherweise gar nicht vorkommen kann. Hier sind Nährstoffe (Stickstoff, Phosphate, etc.) eingeleitet worden - entweder mit dem Grundwasser bzw. Sickerwasser (weil wer von euch weiß denn, die tief das Grundwasser dort liegt?!?) oder direkt in den Teich:
Werden die umliegenden Flächen gedüngt (mit dem Eigentümer klären), wird ein Teil davon durch Regen-Sickerwasser definitiv in den Teich laufen - evtl. aber hat der Düngermeister auch keine Rücksicht (aus Unwissenheit?) auf den Teich genommen und Düngemittel direkt in den Teich gespritzt?
Andere Möglichkeit wie schon angesprochen sind z.B. zu hohe Futtermengen.


----------



## Timmie (23. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Mal ne ganz andere Sichtweise....
Wenn der Teich viel von Enten besucht wird, könnte nicht das was die ausscheiden auch zu einem erhöhten Nährstoffeintrag führen??? Das würde bei der größe des Teiches erklären wie ohne Düngung der anliegenenden Flächen ein zu hoher Wert auftaucht. 
Ist das ganz falsch gedacht?

Und ne Frage von mir:Warum ist der Anteil an Fadenalgen im Winter größer als im Sommer? Wo doch eigentlich im Sommer der Lichteinfall stärker ausfällt?


----------



## Motorola (23. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

SRY das ich nicht mehr online wahr. 

Der Teich ist ca. 90m² groß. Ist maximal 2,40m Tief. Und es geht ca ringsrum 80cm rein dann fällt er auf 2,40m ab. Letztes Jahr wahren ca. 20 Karpfen ca 15 Schleien ca. 40 Köderfische ein Waller (70cm) Und Stichlinge die Stichlinge sind noch drin. Der Weiher bekommt das Wasser von der Tiefsten Stelle die ist da wo Der Weiße Eimer ist. Und der Eimer hat nichts zu bedeuten. Der Steht da noch von letztes jahr da habe ich die Algen rein die ich rausgeschöpft habe. Und Enten sind dort nicht offt. ca. 3 mal in Jahr 2 Enten. 
Was wollt ihr noch wissen?






Und so Schön sah der Weiher letztes Jahr im Sommer aus!
http://img90.*ih.us/img90/484/imag01745ha.th.jpghttp://img88.*ih.us/img88/4516/imag01755tq.th.jpg


----------



## Motorola (23. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Und NEIN die Wiese wird nicht gedüngt!!!


----------



## charly151 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Haste vieleicht ne Viehweide in der Nähe oder wird die Wiese vom Schäfer
genutzt?

Gruß Charly 

PS: is ja raten wie bei Rumpelstielzchen, wahrscheinlich wirst Du um ne Wasseranalyse nicht drum rumkommen.


----------



## Motorola (23. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Nein! Das ist es ja. Es ist nichts außenrum. Das was reinfällt sind halt die Blätter im Herbst. Aber das kann das doch nicht ausmachen oder?


----------



## igler (23. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Ich denke daß die Blätte und andere organische Stoffe doch dazu beitragen daß sich sollche Algenansammlungen auf dem Wasser bilden.Bei so kleinen Teichen ist es doch ratsam die Blätter und andere Sachen mit dem Kescher rauszuholen.Bei mir hat das geholfen außerdem vermeidet man dadurch eine Schlammbildung (Faulschlamm).
MfG


----------



## mika (23. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Moin,

 besonders im Winter bei gefrorenem Oberboden werden Nährstoffe (Dünger aus der Landwirtschaft) mit einsetztendem Niederschlägen über weite Strecken transportiert, in diesem Fall sicher in deinen Teich! Als erstes solltest du einen einfachen Wassertest machen (Aquariengeschäft) um den Verursacher festzustellen (warscheinlich Phosphor)! Allein die Algen zu entfernen ist auf Dauer keine Lösung, Nährstoffe im Boden (Schlamm) werden immer wieder remobilisiert und führen zu weiteren Algenblüten! Die beste Lösung ist tatsächlich auspumpen, ausbaggern und kalken! Mit ein paar Kumpels, einem kleinen Bagger und einer Leistungsfähigen Pumpe reicht ein Wochenendeinsatz sicherlich aus!

Allgemein ist sicherlich auch das Fehlen von Teichbewohnern Ursache. Karpfenartige Fische  wie sie einst im Teich waren durchwühlen bei der Nahrungsaufnahme den Schlamm und sorgen so für eine  natürliche Trübung des Wassers was die Sonneneinstrahlung reduziert und so übermäßigem Algenwachstum entgegenwirkt. 

Die umliegenden Bäume beschatten das Wasser im Sommer (positiver Effekt), jedoch fallen im Herbst viele Blätter in das Wasser - Faulschlamm entsteht (negativer Effekt). Am Auslaufs eines Mönchs kann man täglich die Blätter mühelos einsammeln, hierbei wirds aber ein (wohl zu aufwendiger) Aufwand.

Ich denke wenn Du weiterhin Karpfen, Schleien und vielleicht ein paar Raubfische (Hecht, Barsch, Wels) züchtest fährst du eindeutig besser
PS: Hat dein Teich überhaupt einen Zulauf? Wenn Nein wirds eh schwierig mit Forellenbesatz...

Gruss Micha

@ Timmie: Da der Teich im Sommer durch die Bäume (und durch aktive, im Schlamm wühlende Fische) gut beschattet ist entwickeln sich dort Fadenalgen im Winter besser da sie dort kontinuierlich Licht zur verfügung haben. Besonders Fadenalgen zeigen auch bei niedrigeren Temperaturen wuchsfreudigkeit.


----------



## Motorola (23. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Nur schlecht das ich dort immer nur alle 2 Wochen dort bin.


----------



## Motorola (23. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Das Wasser kommt von einer Quelle unter den Bäumen. Und innerhalb 10 Stunden ist der Weiher wieder voll


----------



## mika (23. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Nur alle 2 Wochen. Dann wirds schwierig mit dem Füttern! Oder soll dies nur ein kleiner Hobby-Angel-Weiher werden? Dafür könnte die Quelle ausreichen aber üppig Forellen einsetzten lohnt sich schon allein der Nahrungskonkurrenz wegen kaum!


----------



## Motorola (23. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Ne ich komme dort ca. jede 2 Wochen hin. Und dort Wohnt mein Vater. Der füttert dan die andere Zeit.


----------



## Bachi (24. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

#h   Motorola !

Ich habe schon ab und an DIESES Problem gehabt und stimme der allgemeinen Panik nicht zu. |rolleyes     Zeitpunkt und Erscheinungsbild des Algenproblems sind genau wie bei mir:
Bei mir handelte es sich NICHT um die übliche, gefürchtete Algenblüte von Fadenalgen,die auf zu hohe Nährstoffkonzentrationen hinweisen. Die Algen bildeten sich als Belag auf dem Teichboden. Durch das klare Wasser im Frühjahr dringt die Sonne bis auf den Teichboden durch und führt infolge Photosynthese zum Ausgasen und Aufsteigen des Algenteppichs. Eine weitere Vermehrung erfolgt nicht und auch die Nährstoffgehalte des Wassers waren NICHT zu hoch (habe nachgemessen) !
Ich habe auch diese "Biomasse" nicht entfernt, da ich sowieso zum Ankurbeln der Planktonproduktion für die geschlüpften Jungfische regelmäßig dünge bzw. Gras-Mulch in den Teich blase. Diese Biomasse bildet die Grundlage für die Vermehrung der Kleinstlebewesen am Anfang der Nahrungskette....und ich habe jedes Jahr gesunde vieltausendfache Karpfen- u. Schleiennachzucht !
   -...als Futter für meine lieben Waller #6 
Vergleiche doch mal, ob bei dir dasselbe Erscheinungsbild vorliegt, dann erübrigt sich alle Aufregung.......und du kannst getrost deine Fische einsetzen 
 
#h  Tschüß   Gerd


----------



## Motorola (24. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Also der Grund ist überall auch mit Algen zu. Aber das sieht nicht so toll aus . Und ich weiß nicht ob die Algen so gut für Regenbogenforellen sind|kopfkrat!


----------



## charly151 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*



			
				Motorola schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Grund ist überall auch mit Algen zu. Aber das sieht nicht so toll aus . Und ich weiß nicht ob die Algen so gut für Regenbogenforellen sind|kopfkrat!


 
Die zehren auf alle Fälle jede Menge Sauerstoff wenn sie absterben und 
Dein Quellwasser ist auf jeden Fall auch nicht sehr sauerstoffreich.

Gruß Charly|wavey:


----------



## Bachi (24. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

#h  Motorola !
Eine umfassende Sanierung hat bei dir wenig Aussicht auf langwierigen Erfolg ! Viel zu viel Laubeintrag durch die vielen Bäume #q   Eh da was verfaulen kann - da kommt die nächste Ladung....
Gefählich sind hierbei die Faulgase aus den tieferen Schichten.....:c 
Entweder die Bäume fällen:c oder lebe mit dem Makel, daß alles optisch prima aussieht aber unmöglich u. kostenintensiv zu bewirtschaften ist  ;+ 

#h Gruß  Gerd


----------



## bernie1 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*



			
				Bachi schrieb:
			
		

> #h Motorola !
> 
> Ich habe schon ab und an DIESES Problem gehabt und stimme der allgemeinen Panik nicht zu. |rolleyes Zeitpunkt und Erscheinungsbild des Algenproblems sind genau wie bei mir:
> Bei mir handelte es sich NICHT um die übliche, gefürchtete Algenblüte von Fadenalgen,die auf zu hohe Nährstoffkonzentrationen hinweisen. Die Algen bildeten sich als Belag auf dem Teichboden. Durch das klare Wasser im Frühjahr dringt die Sonne bis auf den Teichboden durch und führt infolge Photosynthese zum Ausgasen und Aufsteigen des Algenteppichs. Eine weitere Vermehrung erfolgt nicht und auch die Nährstoffgehalte des Wassers waren NICHT zu hoch (habe nachgemessen) !
> ...


 

So isses.

Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## igler (24. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

*So isses -nicht ganz;* Karpfen und Schleien stellen nicht so hoche Ansprüche an das Wasser, wie Forellen.
Karpfen überleben in Teichen wo die Forellen nur beim Anblick sofort krepieren würden also ist das nicht unbedingt ein Vergleich,*einen Teich dieser Größe* muß man ablassen und desinfizieren: (trockenlegen,durchfrieren,kalken) da ansonsten die Fische irgendwann Krankheiten bekommen.
Absterbende Pflanzen,Algen und Tiere zersetzen sich.Die organische Substanz die dabei abgebaut wird,enthält auch Eiweiß.Bei dem Abbau von Eiweiß entsteht Ammoniak.Futterreste auf dem Teichboden bilden auch Ammoniak wenn sie dort längere Zeit liegenbleiben.
MfG


----------



## Bachi (25. März 2006)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

|uhoh: Tja, es sind schon die verschiedensten Varianten diskutiert.......jetzt müßte motorola erst mal in sich gehen und entscheiden, ob er den Weg mit VIEL Aufwand oder mit WENIG Aufwand wählt |kopfkrat    Der gute Zulauf schreit eigentlich nach Forellen.....läuft der Zulauf auch nach Volllaufen gleich stark weiter ?
Ich würde sanieren, durchfrieren usw. und dann dein Lieblingsfisch- bissel Herz macht die Arbeit halbsoschwer....:q      bei mir war bisher auch immer der schwerere Weg am optimalsten   

                        |wavey:   Gerd


----------



## Motorola (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dickes ALGEN Problem!!!*

Also,

  Ich habe heuer meine Pflanzenarten an dem Weiher erweitert. Vorher wahr ja kaum was drin. Nun bietet das neue Schilf Schutz vor Licht = weniger Algen. Dann habe ich noch etliche Unterwasserpflanzen eingepflanzt = Sauerstoff. Und die ca 10 neuen Pflanzenarten bauen auch die Stickstoffe und Schadstoffe ab. 
  Und dabei schwimmen seit Frühjahr 35 Forellen im Teich. Und ihnen geht es Prima. 

  Und für den Winter habe ich mir ein Netz gekauft mit dem ich den Teich überspanne damit keine Blätter mehr in den Teich fallen = weniger Stickstoffe d.h. mehr Sauerstoff.

  Und auf empfehlung von meinem Fischzüchter hab ich noch 2 ca 30 cm große Graßkarpfen für die „restlichen Algen falls wieder welche kommen sollten“ .


----------

